
The Fishing Industry is the Greatest Threat to Our Oceans - snthd
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/09/seas-stop-eating-fish-fishing-industry-government
======
ncmncm
No it isn't.

The greatest threat to our oceans is the acidification and temperature rise
that result from excess atmospheric CO2. The fishing industry is also a huge
and growing threat. The magnitude of the former can be estimated by noting how
it is strictly worse than the very bad latter.

~~~
cfarm
Agree. I also think there is a weak argument that standard economics would
prevent certain people from buying seafood if supply went down.

